# Huron River(Flat Rock)



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Benji-bass said:


> Don't post stuff in which you have no idea what you're talking about...
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I can post whatever I want(not violating MSF rules), mind your own business.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

this weather system thats rolling through now should move some fish.:evil:


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> this weather system thats rolling through now should move some fish.:evil:


Yea it should! Are you taking out the fly rod?


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah but not to the huron. i wont hit it until probably next week. im heading north in an hour in search of monster browns....let the chaos ensue!


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> yeah but not to the huron. i wont hit it until probably next week. im heading north in an hour in search of monster browns....let the chaos ensue!


I'm actually going to the pm tomorrow, leaving today at 3am. Let me know when you are heading to Huron to swing some flies for steel, so I can also bring my fly rod also.


----------

